# Google- Can a Gut Check Boost Sleep, Sex and Brain Power? - Patch.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Can a Gut Check Boost Sleep, Sex and Brain Power?**Patch.com*Every year, more than 90 million Americans seek help from a doctor for gut-related problems such as acid reflux, pancreatitis, gallstones, and *irritable bowel syndrome*, according to the American College of Gastroenterology.<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

